# retro nude? NSFW



## newrmdmike (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## harrycat (Jul 3, 2009)

IMO dust and scratches dont make the retro look. It's the colors.. But nice photo nonetheless. With a larger pic I could retouch it and post _my _view of retro


----------



## Dwig (Jul 3, 2009)

harrycat said:


> IMO dust and scratches dont make the retro look. ...



seconded


----------



## HoboSyke (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice pic, I like the soft tones and the models hair and the lamp as well. Was the pic taken from the reflection of a mirror?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 3, 2009)

I always find your work interesting.  I really like this approach.  The pose bothers me a bit though...  without the arms and neck in view.  It almost feels like a "snuff" shot.  I LOVE the tones, and the subtle shadow detail is very nice.

-Pete


----------



## twozero (Jul 4, 2009)

Really nice shot. I think had her arms and/or hands been shown it would be perfect. Then again, it may be hard to do that and keep it looking original. IDK. But it looks nice, the scratches are a nice effect, but I wouldn't miss them if they weren't there.


----------



## gopal (Jul 4, 2009)

her pose is fine...and directly looking to the audience makes it more appealing....very good soft lighting....rather topless.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I love it. It looks like one of those film movies


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 5, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


>



What kind of camera are you using and your settings Thanks


----------



## Battou (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry, as a big fan of the real thing (so to speak) this one is sorly lacking.....


You have a deasent base but clean off that negitive and loose the water spots and hair, Greyscale with some sepiatone and then add inverted vignetting...then you are closer.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 6, 2009)

i agree with a little desaturation (try the sepia too though...i am seeing some red in her lips), but i like the dust, and do think a little vignette would help.

other than that i dig it.:thumbup:


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 6, 2009)

Battou said:


> ...Greyscale with some sepiatone and then add inverted vignetting...then you are closer.



Really?  What first made an impression on me is that this image is NATURALLY nearly monochromatic.  All nice, warm tones.

I have to ask...  closer to what?  I presume you mean a successful image.  I can only hope you don't mean closer to many other images.

I'd like to hear more thoughts on this.

-Pete


----------



## Battou (Jul 6, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > ...Greyscale with some sepiatone and then add inverted vignetting...then you are closer.
> ...



No....you misunderstood a touch. When people state they are doing Retro photos, the first connection to me is the imagery produced in an attempt to emulate vintage photography. 

So to answer your question "closer to what?" Closer to a vintage appearance. The success or failure potential of an image has nothing to do with and was not referenced with my comment.

By vintage this is what I was reffering to as "The real thing (so to Speak)" for lack of a better phrase. 

vintagenudephotos sample7 - NSFW Studios Sample Sheet

vintagenudephotos sample6 - NSFW Studios Sample Sheet

vintagenudephotos sample8  - NSFW Studios Sample Sheet

vintagenudephotos samplep4s3 - NSFW photo


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 6, 2009)

Battou said:


> No....you misunderstood a touch.



I see.  Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 7, 2009)

wow, all kinds of posts in here. alright, here goes.

harrycat-

fine that you don't like scratches and watermarks . . . sometimes i sympathize, this was actually 120 film i sent through a walgreens lab, the tech raped my film, so thats what i had to work with, and i ended up liking it, and wouldn't have it any other way i don't think.

HoboSyke-

the lamp coupled with the color is what made it me title the post retro . . .i had to describe it somehow right? and i love her hair. the picture was taken from exactly where you would think, straight across from her.

pete- 

good to hear from you, glad you commented on my image!  and God knows i like to bother you  . . . . as you said, shadows, i hold fuji 400h pretty close to my heart.

Battou-

i'm with pete, im not trying to emulate anything, this image is what it is and i only process in a way i find lends to the image, not what lends to a style or genre.  LETS NOT GET HUNG UP ON THE WORD "RETRO"

SrBiscuit-

thanks biscquick, still i'm stubborn and really like the tones and saturation i've got here.

Battou-

cool "vintage nude photos",  but again, i'm not emulating anything here, i just looked for a title i found most appropriate and landed on retro nude . . . maybe i'll start numbering photos!

again thanks all for the posts!


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 7, 2009)

oh, and i took this with a disposable kodak


----------



## Battou (Jul 7, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


> Battou-
> 
> i'm with pete, im not trying to emulate anything, this image is what it is and i only process in a way i find lends to the image, not what lends to a style or genre.  LETS NOT GET HUNG UP ON THE WORD "RETRO"
> 
> ...




Sorry, but the word retro is a big attention getter to me, so by default I am and will be hung up on the word, and misuse of the word really flips a switch in me.



> ret·ro   (r&#283;t'r&#333
> adj.
> 
> Involving, relating to, or reminiscent of things past
> ...



That said, the phrase "Retro Photo" means Photography reminisant of photos of the past. Add in the fact that you chased "Retro Nude" with a question mark indicates to me that you are asking if it is or not. 

The answer from me was: No, but it could be. I'm sorry but, It's one of my biggest pet peeves. Dust, hair, water spotting and scratches do not make a photo look retro, merely poorly maintained. I hate it when people confuse poor negitive maintanance for retro, in this photo you have a beautiful model in a beautiful pose that is entirely capable of being referred to accurately as a retro nude or a classic nude but you ruined it with the crap in the scanner. A scatch or two and maybe a couple waterspots is all fine and well but there is simply too much of it and it's distracting. Hair and dust however have no place in a scan.

This Photo has great potential but, I can't see it because of all the crap on it


As far as my statement of GS or Sepia and a vignette, those are just personal preference based suggestions intended to help with the retro thought process and not an absolute neccessity by any streach of the imagination.


Titles are more important than people realize, it is the title that creates the viewing atmosphere. When putting a title to a photo, the intent is to direct the attention of the viewer by appealing to their preference. Wile Number oriented titles would work to disolve miscommunication, it'll impact the view count negitively. If you want to avoid misinturpritations and miscommunications like this, Don't title an image with a style and question mark. "Retro Photography" is a style and unless you are seriously trying to grasp that particular style, it's best to just avoid it completely. No matter where you go, there will be that misinturpritation by someone and someone will always call you on it.


Additionally, a minor setup flaw I noticed and forgot to bring up in the first post I made:
Turn the lamp 45 to 90 degrees, taking the power cord out of the frame.


----------



## Coffeesoul80 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like this pic, but think her arms look a pinch dead... and her eyes dont seem to me, to be looking into you.... Her hair is perfect for this pic... love it!


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 7, 2009)

Battou thanks man, i liked that comment much better :hug::. hehe, points well taken.


----------



## Battou (Jul 7, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


> Battou thanks man, i liked that comment much better :hug::. hehe, points well taken.



Sorry, I did not mean to come off as a total asshat, but like I said it flips a switch in me. As long as I was able clean up the mess I made out of it, it's all good, I'm glad there are no hard feelings. :thumbup:


----------

